# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  الاحماض والقواعد والأملاح

## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

المقدمة:- 
الاحماض والقواعد والأملاح ، هذهِ المصطلحات التي لطالما رددناها في دراستنا العلمية ، هذهِ المسمّيات التي تحمل بين طياتها معانٍ كبيرة ؛ ذلك أن الإنسان والكائنات الحية ككل تعتمد عليها في الكثير من المجالات ، في الغذاء، الصناعة ، الزراعة ، الصحة ، وغيرها من المجالات ، إذا فهي ذات صلة وثيقة بحياة الإنسان ، بل وثيقة جداً ، ومن هذا المنطلق نجد أهمية كون الإنسان بصدد دراسة خصائصها ، مدى توافرها ، أبعادها المادية ، ايجابياتها وسلبياتها ، وكل ماهو مرتبط بها ، وذلك للتّمكن من استغلالها على أحسن وجه ، والاستفادة بها قدر المستطاع لخدمة البشرية ، كما لا بد له من تلافي أضرارها وأخطارها ، وهذا أنا ذا اخترت أن اتطرق في تقريري هذا إلى موضوع الأملاح والقواعد والأملاح كسموم آكلة ، عَلي أوُفق في تكوين صورة مُبسطة ، أفُيد بها الآخرين . 
العرض:- 
تشمل السموم الأكالة ما يلي : 
1. الأحماض: وهي إما أحماض معدنية كحمض الكبريتيك والهيدروكلوريك والنيتريك أو أحماض عضوية كحمض الأسيتيك (الخليك) والفينيك والأكساليك والبوريك. 
2. القلويات: مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والأمونيوم. 
3. بعض الأملاح: مثل ثلاثي كلوريد الأنتيمون وكلوريد الباريوم وبرمنجانات البوتاسيوم وكلوريد الزئبق. هذا بالإضافة إلي أملاح الهيدروسيانيك (السيانيدات) ونترات الفضه وأملاح الكروم.
الأعراض العامة:
تؤثر السموم الأكالة علي الخلايا بمجرد أن تلامسها ولذلك فإن أعراضها تبدأ بعد تعاطي السم بشكل ألم شديد محرق يبدأ بالفم والشفتين ويمتد إلي البلعوم والمريء والمعدة ثم ينتشر الألم حتى يعم البطن كله ويكون مصحوباً بقيء متكرر ذي لون أسود نتيجة تكون الهيماتين (الحمضي والقلوي) ويشكو المريض من عطش شديد وإمساك في حالة التسمم بالأحماض وإسهال في حالة التسمم بالقلويات مع قلة البول وصعوبة في التنفس والبلع والكلام. ويرجع سبب الوفاة العاجلة في هذه الحالات إلي الصدمة العصبية والوهن العام أو إلي الاختناق نتيجة أديما للسان المزمار خصوصاً إذا نجم التسمم عن أبخرة الأمونيا أو حمض النيتريك أو حمض الخليك ويمكن أن تنجم الوفاة عن إنثقاب المعدة مما يؤدي إلي التهاب البريتون الحاد (acute peritonitis) أما الوفاة الآجلة فيرجع سببها إلي الإنهاك نتيجة ضيق المريء. 

أولاً: الأحماض المعدنية: 
1- حمض الكبريتيك 
2- حمض الهيدروكلوريك 
3- حمض النيتريك 

مثال : حمض الكبريتيك: 

- حمض الكبريتيك: الحمض النقي سائل زيتي القوام عديم اللون أما الحمض التجاري فأسمر اللون وكلاهما يمتص الماء بشراهة وتنطلق من اتحادهما حرارة شديدة ويستعمل هذا الحمض في الصناعة كثيراً كما في صناعة البطاريات. تبلغ الجرعة القاتلة منه حوالي 4-5 سم3 وتؤدي إلي الوفاة بعد 12- 48 ساعة من التعاطي بسبب الصدمة العصبية والدموية الناجمة عن الألم المحرق أو الجفاف نتيجة القيء المتكرر. وقد تتأخر الوفاة إلي بضعة أسابيع ثم يموت المريض من الإنهاك والضعف العام الناجم عن نقص التغذية نتيجة انسداد المريء من جراء انكماش الغشاء المخاطي في موضع التآكل. 
الأعراض والعلامات: تبدأ بعد تناول السم مباشرة بشكل ألم شديد محرق يبدأ من الفم فالمريء فالمعدة وسرعان ما ينتشر الألم حتى يعم البطن كله ويكون مصحوباً بغثيان وقيء متكرر طعمه حمضي ولونه أسمر ويشكو المريض من عطش شديد وإمساك وقلة في البول وصعوبة في التنفس كما يصعب عليه البلع والكلام وتظهر علي كل من فم المريض ورقبته وملابسه خطوط تآكلية سوداء من جراء تساقط الحمض من الفم وسرعان ما تظهر أعراض الصدمة الثانوية مثل الوهن وهبوط درجة الحرارة وضعف النبض وتسرعه والعرق الغزير. ويحدث التسمم عادة عرضاً عندما يشرب الحمض التجاري بطريق الخطأ ويندر أن يكون التسمم انتحارياً ولكن قد يستعمل الحمض جنائياً بإلقائه علي الخصوم بغرض الانتقام أو التشوه وخاصة في النساء، وفي هذه الحالات يحدث الحمض حروقاً سطحية متسعة في الوجه والجسم والأطراف وتأخذ الحروق عادة شكل خطوط متوازية متجهة من الأعلى إلي الأسفل وكثيراً ما يؤدي ذلك إلي الوفاة وهو يؤدي دائماً إلي تشويه الوجه أو الرقبة أو الجسم.وقد يكون النسيج الندبي الناشئ عن التئام الحروق سبباً في زيادة التشوه حين ينكمش بعد مدة أو تتكون جدرة (keloid) يمكن أن تتحول في النهاية إلي ورم سرطاني يقضي علي حياة الإنسان. 
المعالجة: يحظر عمل غسيل للمعدة خوفاً من انثقاب المعدة وكذلك عدم استعمال المقيئات لأن المريض يقيئ بما فيه الكفاية كما لا يجوز استعمال أملاح الكربونات والبيكربونات لأن ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج عنهما يؤدى إلي تمدد جدار المعدة وانثقابها. ويعتبر استعمال الماء والحليب أفضل علاج ويفضل الحليب ليس لأنه يخفف الحمض فقط ولكن لأنه يحمي ويلطف الغشاء المخاطي المبطن للمريء والمعدة أيضاً وكذلك الحرارة الناتجة بين تفاعل الحليب والحمض أقل من تلك الناتجة بين الماء والحمض. كذلك يمكن استعمال زلال البيض أو زيت الزيتون. ويحقن المريض بالمورفين 5-10 مجم بالوريد لعلاج الألم ويعالج الجفاف بحقن محلول الجلوكوز والملح في الوريد ويتم التغلب علي العطش بإعطاء المريض قطعاً صغيرة من الثلج يمصها في فمه. ويجب أن تمنع تغذية المريض عن طريق الفم لبضعة أيام ويكتفى بتغذيته من الشرج أو بحقنه عن طريق الوريد ويحافظ عليه من المضاعفات الرئوية بإعطائه بعض المضادات الحيوية ، أما إذا ظهرت أعراض انسداد حنجري (مما قد يؤدي إلى اختناق) فإن ذلك يعد من دواعي فغر الرغامي (tracheostomy). أما في حالات إلقاء الحمض على الجلد فيتم غسل الجلد جيداً بكمية كبيرة من الماء والصابون وفي حالة إصابة العين فيتم غسلها بماء جاري (بدون صابون) لمدة من 15-20 دقيقة ثم يحول المصاب إلى أخصائي عيون لمتابعة حالته. 
ثانياً القلويات: مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم وهيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم وكربوتات البوتاسيوم وهى مواد صلبة متميهة تستعمل في الصناعة وخاصة صناعة الصابون والمنظفات وقد يحدث التسمم من إحداها عرضياً سواء بحالتها الصلبة( بدلاً من سكر النبات أو الملح الإنجليزي) وفي هذه الحالة تلتصق بلورات القلوي بالغشاء المبطن للفم والبلعوم محدثة ألماً وحروقاً شديدة وقد يشرب القلوي المذاب في الماء ويؤدي شربه إلي إحداث حروق بالمريء دون إحداث أي حروق بالفم أو البلعوم.وحروق المريء الناجمة تكون نتيجة إذابة القلوي للبروتينات والدهون بأنسجة جدار المريء وتكون نتيجة ذلك تنخر الأنسجة المحيطة بالمريء كالصفاق (peritonium) والجرعة القاتلة حوالي 5 مجم من هبدروكسيد الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم و15 جم من كربونات البوتاسيوم وتحدث الوفاة بعد 24 ساعة من التعاطي بسبب الصدمة العصبية والدموية الناجمة عن الألم المحرق أو الجفاف نتيجة القيء المتكرر. وقد تتأخر الوفاة إلي بضعة أسابيع من لإنهاك والضعف العام عن نقص التغذية نتيجة انسداد المريء. 
الأعراض والعلامات: علي نسق ما سبق وصفه في التسمم بحمض الكبريتيك
إلا أن القيء يكون قلوي التفاعل مخاطياً ناعم الملمس ممتلئاً بالزبد الرغوي وقد يكون محتوياً على كمية من الدم المتغير لونه ، وتتلون الأنسجة حول الفم والشفتين بلون أبيض. 

المعالجة: مثل حالات التسمم بالأحماض المعدنية ولا تجوز معادلة القلوي بحمض ولو كان ضعيفاً لتجنب الكم الهائل من الحرارة الناتجة عن ذلك. تعالج حروق المريء بإعطاء المريض المضادات الحيوية ومركبات الكورتيزون لمدة حوالي 3 أسابيع مع تقليل جرعة الكورتيزون تدريجياً كما ينصح بالفحص الحنجري خلال الأربع والعشرين ساعة الأولي من التسمم ومتابعة الحالة جراحياً. 


ثالثا الأحماض العضوية: 
1- حمض الكربوليك (الفينيك) 
2- حمض الأكساليك والإكسالات 
3- حمض البوريك 

مثال : حمض البوريك : 
حمض البوريك: وهو يستخدم كمطهر للبكتريا وفي النظافة العامة ويتم التسمم به عرضياً غالباً نظراً لتناوله بالخطأ وذلك عند استخدام الأنواع المركزة منه بدلاً من الأنواع المخففة التي تستخدم عادة كغسول للعين خاصة في الأطفال والجرعة القاتلة منه من النوع النقي تبلغ 15- 20 جم في الكبار و5-6 جم في الأطفال. 

الأعراض والعلامات : تظهر بعد تناوله بالخطأ عن طريق الفم وكذلك عبر الجروح وليس من الجلد السليم وهي عادة تظهر في شكل احمرار شديد بالجلد مع تنخر بالجلد والأغشية المخاطية الملامسة للحمض وبعد امتصاصه يؤدي إلي تثبيط للجهاز العصبي المركزي بعد تشنجات ورعشة مما يجعل المصاب يدخل في غيبوبة مع زرقة بالجسم وضيق بالتنفس ويكون سبب الوفاة تثبيط القلب أو الجهاز التنفسي الذي يؤدى إلي الوفاة السريعة وقد تطول مدة الوفاة ويكون السبب فشل كلوي وكبدي مع اصفرار بالجسم من تأثيره علي الكليتين والكبد وقد تصل الوفاة إلي 50% من حالات الإصابة بالجرعة السامة. 

المعالجة: تكون بعلاج الأعراض مع غسيل المعدة بحرص ويتم علاج الأعراض بعد المحافظة علي حياة المصاب بحماية القلب والتنفس أولاً.
الخاتمة: 
مما سبق يتضح مدى خطورة تلك المحاليل في حالات معينة ، ولم يكن ذلك إلا جزء مختصر جدا من عالم واسع ، أبعاده ممتدة ، ومن هنا نعلم أن كل شيْ حولنا كما العملة ، وكما السلاح ذو حدين احدهما نافع والآخر قاتل!! ولنا أن نتفكر في عظمه الخالق ومدى دقته في خلق الأشياء . كما أنه لابد لنا من أخذ الحيطة والحذر قبيل التعامل مع هذِ المواد . وأخيرا، أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في طرح المعلومة بصورة يستطيع أن يستفيد منها كل من عني بالأمر.
مقدمة

----------

